# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Kapur vs Merbau for decking.

## ZoomJC

Hi all, 
Just received a decking quote, with the builder suggesting using a timber called Kapur. I have never heard of this hardwood and most of my other quotes have been with merbau. Does anyone know about kapur and have any info/advice about how it looks/rates compared to merbau? 
Thanks.

----------


## Planned LScape

It wasnt Kapur was it? That is another asian timber similar to Merbau.

----------


## ZoomJC

Yeah, quite likely. How does it rate compared to Merbau? The quote I had was actually cheaper than for a merbau deck.

----------


## timdavis@activ8

To the environmentally consiouse, these are all Asian rainforest timbers that despite Australian suppliers claims are more often than not illegally logged from genuine old growth forests. I am not a greenie but this is the truth. Still, the other option is Aust. hardwoods logged "sustainably" (BULLS***) from our native forests. Doesn't leave much choice. If you want to see "sustainable" logging check out the clear felling in East Gippsland, it's enough to turn anyone green. The crazy thing is we have a surplus of Bluegum and Pine plantations ready for harvest yet they continue to rip the guts out of areas generally far from the public gaze. Sorry about the rant, but the bush I grew up in is disappearing too fast.

----------


## timdavis@activ8

Just one note then I'll shut up. I AM NOT A GREENIE. I am as guilty as anyone, probably more so. I supply, lay, sand and polish all sorts of timber then use the most environmentally unfriendly products to coat: xylene, toluene, isocyanates, plastics and all sorts of petro chemicals and other nasties

----------


## Bloss

http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/cps/rde/dp...3_ENA_HTML.htm

----------


## ZoomJC

Thanks Bloss, helpful link - I gather Kapur is slightly less durable than merbau then, and also not termite resistant. Hmm... food for thought (and termites). 
And TimDavis - not so helpful but thanks for your 2 bobs anyway. :Wink:

----------

